# Mental Health of River Guides (Follow up)



## ChristianR.OneStone (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

Thank you to everyone who supported and gave feedback/suggestions to our post. We are currently working on a short film featuring the Idaho Redside Foundation on different guides stories, speaking out about the mental mishaps they have faced in their career and how they have/are getting over them. 
We are in touch with a coordinator for the Idaho River Rendezvous event and hope to have this film played there to spread awareness. 

If you have any further recommendations or feedback on the cause please feel free to comment. Anything is appreciated!

Thank you 

Christian, Jake, and Asa One Stone High-school


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

I am sorry to have missed the first thread, but was glad to see you reached out the The Whale Foundation. I believe mental health and suicide prevention is a HUGE issue, and probably the biggest one we as a society face right now. Personally I've had 5 suicides between friends, family, neighbors and just people I have found. I applaud your efforts and interest. I volunteer at a local Suicide Prevention association called We Care. I can put you in touch with them or you may have a similar organization in your area. Good Luck and let us know how the film comes out, hopefully we could use it for at a film presentation we are doing this Fall in Flagstaff. 

Sincerely, 

Jason Costello


----------



## Marduk (Mar 23, 2021)

Indeed, mental health is a very important part that we must take the utmost care of. For example, during periods of acute pandemics, the fact that there was a lockdown many people were destabilized psychologically, including me, because I also had such problems and it was very difficult for me. I realized I was depressed and had suicidal thoughts but I decided it was stupid and not worth it. I also found discounts for marijuana seed orders and I started consuming marijuana (in normal quantities, without addiction) and that saved me enormously.


----------

